# [CLOSED] kuxip's DIY Crafting Villagers thread! Current: None



## kuxip (Apr 18, 2020)

*Welcome to kuxip's DIY Crafting Villagers thread!*
I make a lot of DIY posts, so I decided to just make a thread to update instead of making new posts.

_Some rules/info_
Please do not trample/or pick flowers!
Please do not take fruit
Please leave by airport
Please try to be as fast as possible, so others can join!
I don't need tips, I just like helping people who want DIYs <3
I'll be inside of the villagers house to make sure they're still crafting.

*CURRENT*: None


​


----------



## kuxip (Apr 18, 2020)

bump!


----------



## MatchBB (Apr 18, 2020)

I like to visit and thank you


----------



## fanism (Apr 18, 2020)

thank you so much!!!! i am in line


----------



## th8827 (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks for hosting and offering extra DIYs. 

I was leaving as you said it...


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 18, 2020)

Can I come by pls


----------



## kuxip (Apr 18, 2020)

th8827 said:


> Thanks for hosting and offering extra DIYs.
> 
> I was leaving as you said it...



Sorry! I type a bit slow ;w; You're always welcome to come back though!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020



Ashariel said:


> Can I come by pls



Yes! Enter the queue and come on by if you haven't yet c:


----------



## kuxip (Apr 19, 2020)

bump


----------



## Tako (Apr 19, 2020)

I would love to drop by! Would it be ok if I shopped for a bit too? My store is closed for upgrades today. I'll make it quick! =)


----------



## kuxip (Apr 19, 2020)

Tako said:


> I would love to drop by! Would it be ok if I shopped for a bit too? My store is closed for upgrades today. I'll make it quick! =)


Yes that's fine!


----------



## Chrosyx (Apr 19, 2020)

Hello, can I stop by for turnips please? Also what kind of flowers are sold at your store?


----------



## kuxip (Apr 19, 2020)

Chrosyx said:


> Hello, can I stop by for turnips please? Also what kind of flowers are sold at your store?


Yes that's fine! Current flowers nooks is selling are: 
Orange and Yellow windflowers,
Red and Yellow Pansies,
Red and Yellow tulips


----------



## samyfav (Apr 19, 2020)

May i visit?


----------



## Story (Apr 19, 2020)

I would love to come, if you are still offering. ^^


----------



## kuxip (Apr 19, 2020)

samyfav said:


> May i visit?


Yes! Are you wanting to get DIY? Because unfortunately Audie has stopped crafting because someone left without using airport!



Story said:


> I would love to come, if you are still offering. ^^


Heya! You can still come to buy turnips, and look in shops, but unfortunately Audie has stopped crafting


----------



## samyfav (Apr 19, 2020)

No just buying turnips, I’m in queue


----------



## kuxip (Apr 19, 2020)

samyfav said:


> No just buying turnips, I’m in queue


Oh okay, that's fine then! I'll be open for another 1 1/2 hours (until Daisy leaves)


----------



## Story (Apr 19, 2020)

kuxip said:


> Yes! Are you wanting to get DIY? Because unfortunately Audie has stopped crafting because someone left without using airport!
> 
> 
> Heya! You can still come to buy turnips, and look in shops, but unfortunately Audie has stopped crafting


Darn, I was looking for that log stool.
Thanks a bunch for offering anyway.


----------



## kuxip (Apr 19, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Saralie (Apr 19, 2020)

Turnip Exchange link isn't working


----------



## kuxip (Apr 19, 2020)

Cielle said:


> Turnip Exchange link isn't working


Ah okay, new plan! I'm gonna DM you the dodo code


----------



## Saralie (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## thanat0aster (Apr 19, 2020)

Can I come get the DIY?


----------



## kuxip (Apr 19, 2020)

bump


----------

